# Anything happening in Corsons inlet



## jason777 (Jul 24, 2008)

Headed to OC in the next week or so. How the Surf action going? 


Thanks

Jason

:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Blues and some striper have moved in. The mullet have been thick up that way.


----------

